# Top Ten Signs That You're A Middle-aged Martial Artist



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 25, 2001)

TOP TEN SIGNS THAT YOU'RE A MIDDLE-AGED MARTIAL ARTIST
by Kevin Quinley (resident geezer in his TaeKwonDo Dojang in Fairfax,Va.) 
10: You savor the flavor of Nuprin.


9: You Kia and your dentures hit the person in front of you in class.


8: Your training partner begins each move with the statement, "I really don't want to hurt you..."


7: You mail-order the prune scented Dit Dat Jow.


6: You ask Sensei about the use of a walker in Kuboda training.


5: Like a toothache, it feels so good when you stop!


4: You discover that sweat really is the fountain of youth.


3: You tire of swapping lies about golf and instead enjoy discussing your favorite kata


2: You rent a forklift to help you out of your easy chair.


and, the number 1 reason


Your family nickname is "Rice Crispy," because when you get out of bed in the morning, there's a deafening sound of snap, crackle and pop!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 7, 2002)

That is severely twisted  and I only fit 3 of them.


----------



## Ty K. Doe (Mar 25, 2002)

That sounds more like old age than middle age.


----------



## Zoran (Mar 27, 2002)

I think I'm starting to resemble #1


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zoran _
> 
> *I think I'm starting to resemble #1 *



I know I'm resembling #1  :rofl: 


:asian:


----------

